

Miguel de Icaza: MonoTouch compiler for iPhone OS - rayvega
http://twitter.com/migueldeicaza/status/11844609073

======
zephjc
I don't think this matters with the new Apple iPhone dev agreement terms -
these new terms are going to hurt quite a few apps when Apple is really just
targetting Flash->iPhone converters... using a shotgun to kill a fly.

~~~
runevault
Yeah I think he totally misread it, as it specifically says that it has to be
compiled directly from c/c++/objc. Is he tied directly to Monotouch beyond
being the creater of Mono? If so he's either crazy or lying to try and save
sales.

